# Carbing A Ginger Beer



## yardy (4/9/09)

gday brewers,

I've always bottled my GBs so any advice from those that keg their GB would be appreciated, should i just gas the keg as per normal via the _Ross Method _?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## reviled (4/9/09)

Thats exactly what I did when I kegged a ginger beer! But I shook it for about 80 seconds instead of 60 :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayse (4/9/09)

I'd say if it was just a sugar based ginger beer you could just rock the bejesus out of it on high pressure. But if its malt based i'd rock it gently at around 1 bar same as beer.


----------



## Munut (19/3/10)

Bump

I've got a ginger beer in the keg at 100kpa for about a week and when you pour a glass it looks dead flat. If you put your hand over the top of the glass and shake you do get a lot of tiny bubbles other wise it looks and tastes flat.

Can you carb GB using the set and forget method at serving pressure or does it require more pressure to carb GB than beer?

Thanks


----------

